
A bug-fix 12 years in the making: Windows Unicode Support in OCaml 4.06.0 - unhammer
http://www.dra27.uk/blog/platform/2017/10/30/ocaml-unicode.html
======
scardine
Less than acceptable support for Unicode or it being a second class citizen is
the most frequent reason why I ditch some interesting "exotic" languages.

~~~
hfjdkare
Note that the key word here is "Windows", not "OCaml".

Less than acceptable support for Unicode or it being a second class citizen is
the most frequent reason why I ditch some popular operating systems.

~~~
abiox
> Note that the key word here is "Windows", not "OCaml".

why is that?

~~~
slrz
I don't think you can write a standard ANSI C program on Windows that opens a
file specified on the command line where the file name contains characters not
representable in whatever legacy charset Windows is using at the moment. At
least that's what the situation was for many years. The article hints at some
UTF8-related changes in Windows 10.

For almost every other system, the obvious code (fopen(argv[1], ...),
basically) does the right thing. On Windows you have to enter some crazy non-
portable parallel universe where not even the signature of main() is the same.

That's the reason why many programs don't support Unicode on Windows, despite
there often being no reason for those programs to care about character
encoding at all.

~~~
pjmlp
POSIX has zero support for GUI code or proper Unicode, of course it requires
platform specific APIs, even if the target platform would be fully POSIX
compliant.

------
equalunique
Very detailed article.

